# quick commission



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

another commission which I had to squeeze in between other portraits coz of the pic is gonna be a bday present


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolutely superb, the recipient will be over the moon with this.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow! That's the best I've got..


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

That's *stunning*!!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you.....


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Stanya, have been wanting to comment on this piece since you posted it but not sure exactly what I wanted to say...as there is so much that I could say about this work. 

You have captured this piece with such simpleness and power that it is down right amazing. Really love the crispness and hi-comp finish that the piece allows the viewer to get lost in such a piece. You have managed to captivate the child in a way that brings out the youth with so little micro managed detail and focus on the key areas of the piece. Normally I would want to see the negative space around the hair flow around the hair and maybe it does an you just cropped the piece for posting but regardless the strands of hair just ever slightly touching the edges work rather well and framed out the rest of the piece very nicely. 

Very well done...


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you George,,my problem with this piece is not the actual artwork,, but the reproduction from the paper to the monitor,,as the scanner is quite old so it doesn't allow me to do so much setting to make sure that it will be captures and showed the same way as the drawing actually looks like,,so in one word im still struggling with scanning the drawings.. Mid-tones are completely lost and all the floating hair (what u did talkin about) is missing too coz of the lack of good enough scanning settings.. I'm glad however that you like the piece and looking at it from different point of view and maybe try to imagine it in real drawing perception.
thank you


----------

